# Check your CBSW 81 Season passes



## edkao (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi All,

I just noticed that all my season passes for channel 81 CBSW is not recording.

In the Season Pass Manager I notice that the channel is now listed as CBSW, not 81 CBSW. 

In the existing season passes, you can pick an upcoming episode and create a new season pass, it will then show the correct channel title, 81 CBSW.

The only drawback is that it takes forever Tivo to resort.

Ed


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

You should post this in the Season Pass forum.


----------



## good.deals (Jan 28, 2006)

Channel 81 is HD and it relates to a PVR so either forum is acceptable ;D


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 10, 2004)

Wow, good call. I thought the guide data just hadn't been indexed yet, but you're right.

Thanks,
Tracey


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

Thanks, I wondered why Letterman didn't record last night. Why do they do this?


----------



## BBREAL (May 27, 2004)

thanks, I just noticed it also and also thought the guide data had not caught up.
You will need to resort the order manually in the season pass manger as well.


----------



## JTAnderson (Jun 6, 2000)

Thanks for the warning, and thanks for posting it here instead of the SP Alerts forum where I never would have seen it.


----------



## videojanitor (Dec 21, 2001)

Glad it wasn't just me! If not for this forum, I never would have figured out what was going on. It hit me on Friday when it failed to record Letterman -- I checked the recording history, and it said the show was "no longer in the program guide." That baffled me, as I was looking right at the guide and there it was. Then I noticed that none of the upcoming shows on CBSW were going to record, so I went through and manually selected each one. Now I guess I gotta delete the SPs and reenter them ...


----------



## merlin803 (Dec 11, 2005)

I had to re-enter all of mine also. Better to find out before a bunch of my SP's were not recorded I guess!


----------



## miss_my_utv (Sep 29, 2005)

edkao said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just noticed that all my season passes for channel 81 CBSW is not recording.
> 
> ...


I had to make a change _to_ 81 CBSW _from_ CBSW (the opposite of what you wrote; well, you actually wrote it both ways!). But, the important thing is you caught that something was amiss and let us know! This is the kind of info that makes a forum really useful.

Thank you for posting the info!


----------



## JohnDG (Oct 28, 2004)

edkao said:


> The only drawback is that it takes forever Tivo to resort.


Probably known: make all the SP priority order changes in one pass and then resort. Hell of a lot quicker than doing them one at a time. 

jdg


----------



## TheBigDogs (Oct 14, 2004)

Rebuilt all my SPs last night and none of them worked. This problem is on all HD SPs except NBC. 

Do I need to do a clear all and then reload?


----------



## miss_my_utv (Sep 29, 2005)

TheBigDogs said:


> Rebuilt all my SPs last night and none of them worked. This problem is on all HD SPs except NBC.
> 
> Do I need to do a clear all and then reload?


I only had one (Letterman on CBSW). I added a new SP from the "new" channel (selected from the 'upcoming episodes' from the SP that wasn't working - bizarre UI choice Tivo made there!!), then deleted the old one. Then changed the priority (and waxed the car or something while waiting for it to complete). That's it.

Seems to be working fine so far. Might double check you got the 'new' channel, since it's not like it's a dramatic (and obvious) change...


----------



## Fivontrn (Feb 23, 2006)

Any info as to why this occurred and to prevent it from happening again?


----------



## eraser813 (Feb 9, 2006)

Hello everyone, this is my first post. This is happening to me as well but it's not limited to cbs. My SP to The Shield on FX isn't working either as well as the SP to Survivor. When I check the to-do list, they aren't there. I have to manually add them in. I've moved the priority of these SP's to the top of the list but that's all I've done. Thanks for any info you may have in advance.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

eraser813 said:


> Hello everyone, this is my first post. This is happening to me as well but it's not limited to cbs. My SP to The Shield on FX isn't working either as well as the SP to Survivor. When I check the to-do list, they aren't there. I have to manually add them in. I've moved the priority of these SP's to the top of the list but that's all I've done. Thanks for any info you may have in advance.


The FX thing happened a while ago and also needed to have SPs rebuilt. Unless this is a new occurrence.

You should make it a habit of checking the SP alert forum where someone usually spots these things before you miss something.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=10


----------



## JTAnderson (Jun 6, 2000)

When something like this happens, one thing to do is to go to the program description screen and note whether or not the option to get a season pass is available. If it is, then something has changed (either the channel identifier or the series identifier) so that your old SP is no longer valid. Just make a new SP and delete the old one.


----------



## TheBigDogs (Oct 14, 2004)

JTAnderson said:


> When something like this happens, one thing to do is to go to the program description screen and note whether or not the option to get a season pass is available. If it is, then something has changed (either the channel identifier or the series identifier) so that your old SP is no longer valid. Just make a new SP and delete the old one.


Thanks, that is very good information (and it helped me find one SP that I had not managed to fix). :up:


----------



## eraser813 (Feb 9, 2006)

Thank you guys very much. I'm on a mission now! I appreciate the heads up on the SP alert forum Mark!


----------



## Stephen M. Smith (Mar 22, 2005)

This is the 2nd time this has happened. Right now, there is no guide data at all for 81?

But, this is also the 2nd time my HR10-250 has saved me -- all of my channel 81 season passes have "magically" changed to channel 2-1, which is my OTA CBS (same LA feed at national 83). Is this behavior also happening to everyone else?


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

Stephen M. Smith said:


> This is the 2nd time this has happened. Right now, there is no guide data at all for 81?
> 
> But, this is also the 2nd time my HR10-250 has saved me -- all of my channel 81 season passes have "magically" changed to channel 2-1, which is my OTA CBS (same LA feed at national 83). Is this behavior also happening to everyone else?


Same here - no guide data. I think this is a different issue than the last time.

I think this deserves it's own thread, so I will make one.


----------



## BBREAL (May 27, 2004)

I won't be home for awhile. Is it just 81 CBSW again? This is getting to be a hassle. I don't have 2-1 as a station I receive so I won't get so many items when I search a program besides the reception isn't that good.


----------



## Stephen M. Smith (Mar 22, 2005)

Mark Lopez said:


> Same here - no guide data. I think this is a different issue than the last time.
> 
> I think this deserves it's own thread, so I will make one.


I notice that in Season Pass Manager, if you select one of these new 2-1 CBS season passes and view upcoming showings, it says no upcoming showings. But it still records them. My Letterman from last night recorded 2-1.


----------

